# Clifton Fever Hospital, West Yorkshire, December 2013



## Wakey Lad (Dec 31, 2013)

Opening on the 20th June 1892 as an Isolation Hospital built to accommodate those who fell ill during the smallpox outbreak of 1892.

This building was used for medical purposes throughout both wars and later used as a residential home before closing in 2008.

Visited again with Mr Beardy after frequenting his favourite pie shop 



























 























Thanks for looking​


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 31, 2013)

Not seen this place before!
Thanks..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the shot with the Ivy and the fireplace


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2013)

Beautiful fanlight and other great features, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Jan 2, 2014)

Some nice Features here, thanks for the share


----------



## Mr beady (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice G was a nice end to the day.


----------



## mlewis (Mar 23, 2014)

Great shots, is this place easy to find?


----------



## Pendleer (Mar 26, 2014)

I adore this building, I live quite near to it. It is my dream fantasy project. I have written a novel incorporating it as thereby I can imagine its past and also doing it up. If only I could win the lottery! I have located through long exploration, an old ad for a matron for this place when it was in use. I believe it was later used to house unmarried mothers when no longer an isolation hospital.


----------

